# mac pro 4,1 avec un ecran 30"



## esor6 (9 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,
j'ai donc un mac pro 4,1 avec un ecran 30" (apple cinéma). J'aimerai ajouter un apple cinéma supplémentaire, plus petit. La carte vidéo d'origine ne permet qu'un seul écran.
La question est :
puis-je ajouter sur le slot2 du 4,1 la carte vidéo d'origine d'un 1,1 (ancien ordi) ? 
Merci pour vos avis


----------



## tristanWX (9 Juin 2017)

salut tu n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique


----------



## esor6 (9 Juin 2017)

Bonsoir,
pourquoi tant de bannières publicitaires qui nuisent à la lecture ?....
Merci pour l'info, je vais voir donc où je peux bien poser ma question...


----------

